# Beverly Hillbillies Truck



## spencer1984

This was a build I did to display on our club table at yesterday's show. Mostly out of the box, I just added wires and brake linkage (and did a whole lot of clean up). I'll likely keep adding to it as I make and/or find good accessories to put on the back deck, but the basic truck is finished:




























More photos and a longer writeup are available here. All comments/criticisms are welcome.


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY

Looks great and your rust is really impressive.
Russell


----------



## Steve244

very nice.


----------



## superduty455

Fantastic weathering! Great build. It will only look better as you keep adding the "junk" to it. Gives this kit more character. Love it!
Chris


----------



## spencer1984

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Ravenauthor

Fantastic job!

My local Hobby Lobby has miniatures like Coleman lanterns and iron skillets I thought about roughing up and using whenever I build my BH truck.


----------



## buzzconroy

very nice, the rust is very subtle, great craftmanship.

Randy


----------



## spawndude

Nice build.

I've started on this build but only have the sub assemblies done.

Somehow along the way I've lost one of the front leaf springs and will have to fashion something.

I plan on using this in a diorama with the cabin. I have frame grabs of the cabin and just need to do the tedious task of scaling it down to 1/25.


----------



## Jerzferno

Excellent detailing!!


----------



## kit-junkie

Nice work!


----------



## Trekkriffic

Very cool. I love the weathering and rustiness of it. And using oils to simulate wood grain. Really nice work !


----------



## Stangfreak

*Very, very cool... Nicely done... I did one from scratch in 1/64th scale !!!*


----------

